# Falsely advertising being a paramedic ?



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

What do you do when you know someone is falsely advertising that they're are a paramedic when they are only an EMT B. Do they have to be actively working for them to get in trouble ? Or can they just get in trouble for running around telling people they're one when they're not ? Who do you report it to, and what will happen ?


----------



## bstone (Mar 5, 2009)

Are they wearing any gear they are a medic? Are they in medic school and soon will actually be one? It's not good to say you are a medic when you are not. There are surely some states that would be very interested in someone saying they are something but are not. I have read that some states have laws on the book that say even if you are a medic or EMT in another state you must be licensed in that state to identify as such.

Bottom line: don't advertise what you aren't. You can say, "I will be a medic" or "I want to be" but not that you are if you really aren't.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

bstone said:


> Are they wearing any gear they are a medic? Are they in medic school and soon will actually be one? It's not good to say you are a medic when you are not. There are surely some states that would be very interested in someone saying they are something but are not. I have read that some states have laws on the book that say even if you are a medic or EMT in another state you must be licensed in that state to identify as such.
> 
> Bottom line: don't advertise what you aren't. You can say, "I will be a medic" or "I want to be" but not that you are if you really aren't.




No student, no gear, no patch, not "fixing" to be one, just running around telling people, and posting that they are when not.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 5, 2009)

It is illegal in Texas.  If they're not actually wearing the patch or representing themselves officially or professionally, they usually won't do anything except maybe send them a letter of warning.  They don't have the personnel to go chasing people down if they aren't actually impersonating.  If, however, it does become a case of impersonating, they will pay a personal visit and may or may not file charges.   They just don't have the staff to get too involved in prosecutions that aren't patient care related.   At the very least, they will revoke the basic certification, probably for good.  Just call DSHS and tell them.  You'll be surprised how fast they are on it.

One place I worked hired a guy claiming to be a basic.  When I became the manager, I reviewed all personnel credentials and his didn't add up.  Two TDH inspectors showed up to physically rip the patch off of his shoulder and hand him a cease and desist letter.  He wasn't a basic, or anything else.  He was just a guy who flunked out of EMT school and xeroxed someone else's card.  H's lucky he wasn't prosecuted.  That was many years ago though, and I hear they are more aggressive now.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 5, 2009)

Whew...good thing I never got caught in those states that limit speech to such extreme. To think of all the girls I may have missed out on or all the times I could of been charged for pulling the old " I am a doctor" routine in the bars...


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, it is not a protected title in the US so people can call themselves a paramedic if they choose. The problem comes if they are using their made up title to gain employment, or if they are acting beyond their scope of practice.

Personally, I think everyone laying claim to the title should be on "the register" - that way there would be no doubt, and might even weed out a few wanabees and fantasists.


----------



## bstone (Mar 5, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Unfortunately, it is not a protected title in the US so people can call themselves a paramedic if they choose. The problem comes if they are using their made up title to gain employment, or if they are acting beyond their scope of practice.
> 
> Personally, I think everyone laying claim to the title should be on "the register" - that way there would be no doubt, and might even weed out a few wanabees and fantasists.



False. There are states, such as Colorado and Mississippi, that make it illegal to claim you are an EMT or a paramedic unless you are one and _licensed in that state_. 

On the bus or in plain clothes, it's illegal to say "I am a paramedic" (in those states) if you are not.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe that in Indiana you can have ANY medical certification below paramedic that you have yanked PERMANENTLY if you claim to be a paramedic and your not.  I would have to look it up again to be sure.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 5, 2009)

bstone said:


> False. There are states, such as Colorado and Mississippi, that make it illegal to claim you are an EMT or a paramedic unless you are one and _licensed in that state_.
> 
> On the bus or in plain clothes, it's illegal to say "I am a paramedic" (in those states) if you are not.



Interesting.

Could you possibly direct me to a credible reference to back that up, as I have just the person in mind i would like to show it to.

Thanks


----------



## bstone (Mar 5, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Could you possibly direct me to a credible reference to back that up, as I have just the person in mind i would like to show it to.
> 
> Thanks



Checking.....


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 5, 2009)

I know we have something to the effect of impersonating a public servant in Texas, but Im not sure exactly what the criteria is for breaking this law.


----------



## bstone (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, a quick (very quick) search of CO EMS laws reveals "6 CCR 1015-3" which has a list of definitions. It says for EMT-Basic:



> 2.7 "Emergency Medical Technician-Basic (EMT-Basic)" – An individual who has a current and valid
> EMT-Basic certificate issued by the Department and is authorized to provide basic emergency
> medical care in accordance with BME rules



So it's clear that you have to be licensed BY THEM in order to be called an EMT-Basic. I am searching for the rules about identifying yourself.

I only know this about CO as I was going there for a summer music festival a few summers ago and was volunteering in their first aid tent in order to get a free pass. I called the CO EMS folks to ask about licensing and how I could identify myself. Their director of licensing told me it's illegal to call yourself an EMT if you are not licensed in that state.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 5, 2009)

Ms. 
  I don't know who keeps track of you cert/license in Texas (Indiana it's DHS) but I would check with them to see what they say about it.


----------



## Fragger (Mar 5, 2009)

There is quiet a difference between a "certificate "and a "license".
I carry an EMT-B certification from the Lone Star State, just my 2 cents .





bstone said:


> Ok, a quick (very quick) search of CO EMS laws reveals "6 CCR 1015-3" which has a list of definitions. It says for EMT-Basic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fragger (Mar 5, 2009)

Texas Department of Health keeps the records:wacko:





benkfd said:


> Ms.
> I don't know who keeps track of you cert/license in Texas (Indiana it's DHS) but I would check with them to see what they say about it.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 5, 2009)

Fragger said:


> There is quiet a difference between a "certificate "and a "license".
> I carry an EMT-B certification from the Lone Star State, just my 2 cents .



True, I wasn't sure what y'all had in Texas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fragger said:


> Texas Department of Health keeps the records:wacko:



Dosen't the State DOH keep the records in all the states?


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dosen't the State DOH keep the records in all the states?



In Indiana the Indiana Department of Homeland Security that keeps all our records.


----------



## jordanfstop (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's what the NYS BEMS has to say.



> The NYS Department of Health does not issue any type of patch, shield or other worn insignia. In accordance with PHL § 3004(4) a Regional Emergency Medical Services Council (REMSCO) may issue, "uniform emergency technician insignia and certificates".
> 
> A person who chooses to wear a patch, shield or other insignia may only indicate on such, the level of care that they are certified by the Department to practice at. To do otherwise would be indicating certification not held by the provider which might also constitute a criminal offense.
> 
> http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/policy/03-08.htm[


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 6, 2009)

What I love is that the public seems to view us as either paramedics or ambulance drivers, no in between.  

I always tried to correct folks, and tell them that I am an EMT, not either of the above options, and tried to explain to them the varying levels of EMT and how they are different.  But it can be tiring doing it over and over and over again.

So, usually anymore, I let them go with "Ambulance Driver."

But I have never let the "Paramedic" thing slide, though.  I want to be a medic, and want it to mean something when I actually get there.  Letting people think anyone with a semester of training is a paramedic just waters that down.


----------



## Steve Whitehead (Mar 6, 2009)

Any time you have a title that garners some degree of respect in society, you're going to get some fakes who want the respect without putting in the work. Forget about the law ... just don't tolerate it.

My advice is to out the guy (or gal). Tell them point blank that you, quite frankly, think they are full of BS. Ask them some pointed knowledge questions or ask for some proof. I would never fault someone for challenging me on this.

I think you'll find that they gladdly offer some proof or offer some weak defense and then quietly go away and look for easier targets. Either way, problem solved. And by being authentic about your suspicions, and kindly confronting your faker, you'll garner some trust from your peers in the process.

The Navy SEALs deal with this stuff all the time: http://information.usnavyseals.com/us-navy-seals-info/10-ways-to-spot-fake-us-navy-seal/

Be well,


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fragger said:


> Texas Department of Health keeps the records:wacko:




Wrong.  They changed names years ago.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also in Texas when dealing with Spanish speaking only there is no term for EMT unless you read them a 200 page book.  So many use the Spanish for Paramedic and add the Spanish for basic or intermediate.  They are not saying they are above their level just using terms that the patients can understand.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 6, 2009)

jordanfstop said:


> Here's what the NYS BEMS has to say.






> The NYS Department of Health does not issue any type of patch, shield or other worn insignia. In accordance with PHL § 3004(4) a Regional Emergency Medical Services Council (REMSCO) may issue, "uniform emergency technician insignia and certificates".
> 
> A person who chooses to wear a patch, shield or other insignia may only indicate on such, the level of care that they are certified by the Department to practice at. To do otherwise would be indicating certification not held by the provider which might also constitute a criminal offense



It's that word "might" which seems to suggest there are still legal loopholes surrounding patches and insignia, and any criminal offenses may arise indirectly from dressing up like a buff (imitating public servant perhaps). I still have yet to see anything in reference to the usage of the "title" Paramedic. This unfortunately would still make it appear that it is not in fact a title protected by State or national law.

By contrast, look at the kind of stuff you can find on other, known, protected titles. I know one of them is from Canada, but the wording and meaning is the same:

http://www.cde.state.co.us/cdesped/download/pdf/nurTitleNurseProtected.pdf

https://www.revisor.leg.state.mn.us/statutes/?id=148.6403

http://www.cno.org/pubs/qp/2007/qpvol6no3.pdf

http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-27417_27529_29413-136712--,00.html


It is notable, that included are some references to the bills which were passed, granting the legal protection of the title. I have yet to see anything remotely similar with regards to "Paramedic" other than the generic, _morally wrong to imitate an occupation you are not trained in_


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Mar 6, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Whew...good thing I never got caught in those states that limit speech to such extreme. To think of all the girls I may have missed out on or all the times I could of been charged for pulling the old " I am a doctor" routine in the bars...



So that was YOU! Just kidding


----------



## Hastings (Mar 6, 2009)

Not really a big deal here. Most Basics use the term medic when describing their job simply because no one knows what an EMT is. Not a huge deal.


----------



## downunderwunda (Mar 6, 2009)

What is the problem.

The Cambridge Dictionary defines the word Paramedic as



> a person who is trained to do medical work, especially in an emergency, but who is not a doctor or nurse



Doesnt that fit for *anyone* who works in EMS, regardless of skill level?


----------



## Buzz (Mar 6, 2009)

Hastings said:


> Not really a big deal here. Most Basics use the term medic when describing their job simply because no one knows what an EMT is. Not a huge deal.



I know quite a few people that do that too for the very same reason. I guess you can really only explain the difference between the two so many times, or just say paramedic and get your meaning across right away.

And being in Detroit, there's a large number of Canadian citizens here at any given time who probably wouldn't know what an EMT is considering their system calls them paramedics.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 6, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> Unfortunately, it is not a protected title in the US so people can call themselves a paramedic if they choose. The problem comes if they are using their made up title to gain employment, or if they are acting beyond their scope of practice.



In my State it is a Felony to falsify your medical title or license level. This came to fact a few years ago when someone portrayed a military rescue paramedic at an Interstate bridge collapse killing several; only later to find out they had no medical training nor was in the military. 

The same law also covers nursing as well as EMS, physicians, etc. The EMS is portion is within the State Statutes and State Rules & Regulation portions. 

R/r 911


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rid we have the same here, and this is what our law states:*

147A.11  Prohibited acts.
1.  Any person not certified as required by this subchapter who claims to be an emergency medical care provider, or who uses any other term to indicate or imply that the person is an emergency medical care provider, or who acts as an emergency medical care provider without having obtained the appropriate certificate under this subchapter, is guilty of a class "D" felony.
2.  An owner of an unauthorized ambulance, rescue, or first response service in this state who operates or purports to operate an ambulance, rescue, or first response service, or who uses any term to indicate or imply authorization without having obtained the appropriate authorization under this subchapter, is guilty of a class "D" felony.
3.  Any person who imparts or conveys, or causes to be imparted or conveyed, or attempts to impart or convey false information concerning the need for assistance of an ambulance, rescue, or first response service or of any personnel or equipment thereof, knowing such information to be false, is guilty of a serious misdemeanor.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 7, 2009)

downunderwunda said:


> What is the problem.



It's a problem because in the US there is a huge difference between what the different levels can do. If I arrive on scene and someone says "I'm and EMT" instead of "I'm a Paramedic" I have a pretty good idea what level of training they have. 

It's like the difference between a teacher and a professor. 



Buzz said:


> And being in Detroit, there's a large number of Canadian citizens here at any given time who probably wouldn't know what an EMT is considering their system calls them paramedics.



I had a HUGE problem with this when I worked in Canada. I was working for an American company, taking care of Americans so we were able to get some exemption from me being licensed in Canada. Anyway, the medevac service that covered our area was staffed with Canadians, and it took me hours to explain to the company I was contracted to that everyone in the province we were in was a called a paramedic, and that it really did matter what kind of paramedic they were.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 7, 2009)

DR_KSIDE said:


> 147A.11  Prohibited acts.
> 1.  Any person not certified as required by this subchapter who claims to be an emergency medical care provider, or who uses any other term to indicate or imply that the person is an emergency medical care provider, or who acts as an emergency medical care provider without having obtained the appropriate certificate under this subchapter, is guilty of a class "D" felony.
> 2.  An owner of an unauthorized ambulance, rescue, or first response service in this state who operates or purports to operate an ambulance, rescue, or first response service, or who uses any term to indicate or imply authorization without having obtained the appropriate authorization under this subchapter, is guilty of a class "D" felony.
> 3.  Any person who imparts or conveys, or causes to be imparted or conveyed, or attempts to impart or convey false information concerning the need for assistance of an ambulance, rescue, or first response service or of any personnel or equipment thereof, knowing such information to be false, is guilty of a serious misdemeanor.



Thanks for that.


----------



## downunderwunda (Mar 8, 2009)

Aidey said:


> It's a problem because in the US there is a huge difference between what the different levels can do. If I arrive on scene and someone says "I'm and EMT" instead of "I'm a Paramedic" I have a pretty good idea what level of training they have.
> 
> It's like the difference between a teacher and a professor.



Aidey

You obviously have trouble reading. I have reposed as a quote. I asked a rhetorical question that was answered in the remainder of my post.




> The Cambridge Dictionary defines the word Paramedic as
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Fragger (Mar 8, 2009)

TO WHAT?? So what is their name now ?? My card still says Texas Dept of State  Health Services..  





medic417 said:


> Wrong.  They changed names years ago.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fragger said:


> TO WHAT?? So what is their name now ?? My card still says Texas Dept of State  Health Services..



Umm you called them by their old name "Texas Department of Health" in your post if you go read it.  Now they are as you state above TDSHS, or Dishes as we affectionatly refer to them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2009)

Back on topic please, or take it to PM.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 21, 2009)

In Northwest Indiana there is a private company that has the word MEDIC in big block letter on the back of all their jackets and shirts, regardless of their level of certification.  I know I always assumed they were a paramedic only service until I was told differently from one of their employees.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 21, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> In Northwest Indiana there is a private company that has the word MEDIC in big block letter on the back of all their jackets and shirts, regardless of their level of certification.  I know I always assumed they were a paramedic only service until I was told differently from one of their employees.



Here in SoCal we have Medix Ambulance, Medic-1 ambulance and Doctor's Ambulance, all BLS services.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 21, 2009)

I'LL correct them once and say EMT not paramedic, but after that, especially with friends who I see all the time I'll let the "medic"/"paramedic" slide as I know they don't jknow the difference so to them its not falsifying anything.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

I can relate to the remind them once, but they still do not get it scenario.  In the hospital the nurses either refer to the crews as ambulance drivers or as paramedics.  Although it seems to usually be calling the drivers/EMTs paramedics, and calling the legit medics ambulance drivers.  Maybe our neighbors to the north got it right when they said... hmmm... maybe we should just call them all the same thing.  We call LPNs, RNs, and APRNs a nurse... maybe we should call EMT, AEMT, and Paramedic all ambulance drivers!  Then there will be less confusion.   j/kn. We should just have paramedics and be done with it


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 22, 2009)

I second the motion of a generic term to cover all 3 and then specialized terms as needed.  can we all be "medics" and just call ourselves EMT-B's, EMT-I's, Paramedics when dealing with other professionals?  As someone already pointed out, in spanish there is only one word!

ditto in Taiwanese.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> As someone already pointed out, in spanish there is only one word!
> 
> ditto in Taiwanese.



And in Canadian.... eh!


----------



## Scout (Jul 22, 2009)

In some places it is understood that a medic is a nurse/doc, normal a Doctor.

Paramedic, being like a medic is the traditional EMS Responder/Practitioner.


I honestly don't think that many people outside of the profession care. Its too confusing


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 22, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I second the motion of a generic term to cover all 3 and then specialized terms as needed.  can we all be "medics" and just call ourselves EMT-B's, EMT-I's, Paramedics when dealing with other professionals?  As someone already pointed out, in spanish there is only one word!
> 
> ditto in Taiwanese.



No. We use the term medic as being EMT and Paramedic for being a Paramedic. We have large block letters on the back of our shirts with those distinct titles. Sure, most of the public does not know but the medical community should. 

Why don't we just use First Aid for EMT's? You can see the what could be upsetting. Sorry, I am having a hard time with some of the recent graduates of EMT programs even calling themselves medics as medics should have medical training and much more than first aid. (hence the differential). 

Personally, I could care less what they call medics in Spanish, Arabic, Japanese or Dutch or how many words or syllables it takes. Maybe if I lived there and worked there, but again I don't.

R/r 911


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> No. We use the term medic as being EMT and Paramedic for being a Paramedic. We have large block letters on the back of our shirts with those distinct titles. Sure, most of the public does not know but the medical community should.
> 
> R/r 911



I tend to agree with this idea, for the public's benefit at least.  Maybe one day there will be only paramedics and paramedic students on the rigs.  Though I am sure the floor nurses will still call them ambulance drivers.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Jul 22, 2009)

In reply to:

_"Also in Texas when dealing with Spanish speaking only there is no term for EMT unless you read them a 200 page book. So many use the Spanish for Paramedic and add the Spanish for basic or intermediate. They are not saying they are above their level just using terms that the patients can understand."_

Spanish translation for EMT (in order to avoid mistranslations and therefore claiming to be a paramedic when being an EMT-B or I).

EMT --> Emergency Medical Technician = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia

EMT-B = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia Basico
EMT-I = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia Intermedio
EMT-P = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia Paramedico
EMT-T = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia Tactico

Back to the original issue, it is annoying to find people either impersonating (on purpose) an emergency worker or wearing clothing that may lead the general public to believe they are emergency workers (just for fun).

As professional lifeguards we encounter situations like that very often. In many souvenir / gift shops in coastal municipalities in the US shirts and sweatshirts with LIFEGUARD (and the name of the town / city) lettering are sold to the public. Usually, real uniforms include embroided patches and a difference is clear between the real LGs and the wannabes. The difference is less evident at pools and waterparks. 

Sadly, most of the cases where people wear clothing that describe a certain emergency service worker title can not be considered an attempt to impersonate an emergency worker. NYC would then be full of arrest cases due to all the locals and tourists wearing FDNY/NYPD/PAPD logos / motives.

I believe that little can be done on this issue. On the other hand I think that actual cases of impersonating cases should be prosecuted more strictly. 

Some agencies had the great idea to authorize / distribute apparel of their own agency logo /  shield / motives in different colors, style, design that their actual uniforms. The words: "I support:" are also a great way of differenciating actual uniforms from promotional apparel. Which is also of great use for those members of the service proud to express their belonging while off duty but without wearing actual uniform items while doing so.


Just my opinion,


Guri


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

LIFEGUARDAVIDAS said:


> Spanish translation for EMT (in order to avoid mistranslations and therefore claiming to be a paramedic when being an EMT-B or I).
> 
> EMT --> Emergency Medical Technician = Tecnico Medico de Emergencia
> 
> ...



I think this is another reason why there needs to be uniforms for EMS.  I can buy a shirt with a star of life on it at Hooters (really I saw them the other day at my brothers 21st birthday party).  I wonder how often I see people wearing a star of life are actually EMS.  I personally think the whole T-Shirt and pants is a tacky EMS uniform for most situations.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Jul 22, 2009)

R/r 911:

CCP --> Critical Care Paramedic = Paramedico de Cuidados Criticos

Just in case you end up working in a Spanish spoken country one day 

(I get frastruated too when people mistranslate. In many Latin American countries such titles and professions didn't exsist until recent times. Even people from those countries tend to mistake salvavidas [lifesaver] with guardavidas [lifeguard] and ambulance driver with paramedic).

I agree with the fact that if us, the carriers of those titles, don't refer to ourselves with the proper technical term the public will never learn the differences.


Guri


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the idea of just using the term "paramedic" and having different levels of it.  Think about it... LPNs and RNs get away with only using the term "nurse".

How about...
Certified Basic Paramedic (CB-P)
Intermediate Practice Paramedic (IP-P)
Advanced Practice Paramedic (AP-P)
Critical Care Paramedic (CC-P)

Or something similar...

That way, we could all call ourselves paramedics, the public wouldn't be confused, we could still have our precious nonsensical divisions until paid third-service ALS becomes the National Standard of care, and by dropping "technician", other areas of healthcare might start to take us seriously.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 22, 2009)

*re*



EMTinNEPA said:


> I like the idea of just using the term "paramedic" and having different levels of it.  *Think about it... LPNs and RNs get away with only using the term "nurse".*
> 
> How about...
> Certified Basic Paramedic (CB-P)
> ...







I'm not sure about your area, but the RN's here take offense to LVN/LPN calling themselves "Nurses " and rightfully so.  Their education hasn't earned them the right to call themselves that.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 22, 2009)

Steve Whitehead said:


> Any time you have a title that garners some degree of respect in society, you're going to get some fakes who want the respect without putting in the work. Forget about the law ... just don't tolerate it.
> 
> My advice is to out the guy (or gal). Tell them point blank that you, quite frankly, think they are full of BS. Ask them some pointed knowledge questions or ask for some proof. I would never fault someone for challenging me on this.
> 
> ...



Thats wild that they have a whole page to educate people on impostors... Too funny how ridiculous people can be


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> No. We use the term medic as being EMT and Paramedic for being a Paramedic. We have large block letters on the back of our shirts with those distinct titles. Sure, most of the public does not know but the medical community should.
> 
> Why don't we just use First Aid for EMT's? You can see the what could be upsetting. Sorry, I am having a hard time with some of the recent graduates of EMT programs even calling themselves medics as medics should have medical training and much more than first aid. (hence the differential).
> 
> ...



I like that idea Rid.  Also, not all EMT-B programs teach only first aid.  Is taking a 12 lead considered first aid?  CPAP? Trach Suctioning?  Oral-Trach Intubation, Combi-tube, LMA, giving asprin, nitro?  These are all "Basic" skills in my state.  Granted I have met a lot of EMT-B's who got it just for getting on a fire department, who have no business on an ambulance, but there are a lot of us that aspire to go to further lengths in Medicine.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 22, 2009)

if your NREMT... then technically aren't you an EMT... just not state licenced?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> if your NREMT... then technically aren't you an EMT... just not state licenced?



Nope because they only do testing not certifying.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Nope because they only do testing not certifying.


False!


NREMT CERTIFIES, states LICENSE.

A certification can be done by anyone, a license may only be issued by a state and basically is what you call it when the state certifies someone.  That being said, some states choose to CERTIFY their EMTs rather than LICENSE them.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> False!
> 
> 
> NREMT CERTIFIES, states LICENSE.
> ...



False they are a testing organization.  

OK get RID in here to tell us who's right.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> False they are a testing organization.
> 
> OK get RID in here to tell us who's right.


They are more than just a testing organization.

Please read this:

http://nremt.org/nremt/about/Legal_Opinion.asp

In particular, notice the portion where they say this:



> In sum, the National Registry is a private certifying organization.



Earlier on the same page they said this:



> Confusion between the terms “certification” and “licensure” arises because many states call their licensure processes “certification,” particularly when they incorporate the standards and requirements of private certifying bodies in their licensing statutes and require that an individual be certified in order to have state authorization to practice.



I'm pretty sure rid will back me up on this one?


----------



## Hockey (Jul 23, 2009)

You are NREMT certified.  NR does the testing through Pearson Vue.  NR is the "standard" for EMS Training on the national level.


----------



## spisco85 (Jul 23, 2009)

In CT being NR is how you become initially state certified for Basic and Medic level. Intermediates just have to pass their class.

People who want to pretend they are something they are not is common. That is why I love the CT DPH because they list every provider and their level so you can catch their lies. It is a very low blow against our profession and they should be treated the same way people who pretend they are veterans. Public humiliation.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 23, 2009)

Corky said:


> I'm not sure about your area, but the RN's here take offense to LVN/LPN calling themselves "Nurses " and rightfully so.  Their education hasn't earned them the right to call themselves that.



Sorry.  I guess I was thrown off by the term "Licensed Practical *NURSE*".  My bad, won't happen again.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 23, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> They are more than just a testing organization.
> 
> Please read this:
> 
> ...



HMM.  Well............  I still want to hear RIDs take on this as he is our NR guru.   But looks like with what you posted they are considered a certifying agent even though you still cannot work unless approved by a state.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Some provinces use the terms:
PCP, ACP, CCP.  Primary Care Paramedic, Advanced Care Paramdic, and Critical Care Paramedic. Here in Alberta, we use EMR, EMT, and EMT-P (generally just refferred to as Paramedic). I am an Emergency Medical Technician. I am trying to get into school to earn my registration as an Emergency Medical *Technologist. 

IMHO, I think everyone should go to the PCP/ACP/CCP format. As mentioned earlier, the definition of the word Paramedic doesn't specify one particular aspect of what we do. There are some that will hold on to the notion that the title "Paramedic" is earned. But, we keep striving to progress don't we. 

Here in Alberta,at least where I am, we call the nurses "Nurse". that's what they are. We call the student Drs that come thru occasionally "Doctor". They probably aren't one, but I don't want to call them "Student". 

On the other hand, since those levels below Paramedic are not as educated, maybe we should consider removing the word "Medical" from their title.

Personally, when asked, I reply that I am an EMT. If they don't know what that is, I tell them I work on the Ambulance. But, since I don't drive all the time and my training was focused more on treatment than transport, I take offense at the term "Ambulance Driver". Noone calls FFs "Fire Truck Drivers". Or PO's "Police Car Drivers".*


----------



## reaper (Jul 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> HMM.  Well............  I still want to hear RIDs take on this as he is our NR guru.   But looks like with what you posted they are considered a certifying agent even though you still cannot work unless approved by a state.



You are right. NREMT certifies that you passed a test. They do not certify you to work. All your card means is that you successfully met the requirements as far as testing. This keeps the states from having to have their own testing process, even though some still have their own.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 23, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Some provinces use the terms:
> PCP, ACP, CCP.  Primary Care Paramedic, Advanced Care Paramdic, and Critical Care Paramedic. Here in Alberta, we use EMR, EMT, and EMT-P (generally just refferred to as Paramedic). I am an Emergency Medical Technician. I am trying to get into school to earn my registration as an Emergency Medical *Technologist.
> 
> 
> We call em MFR, EMT, Spec and EMT-P too. It all depends on the person who is speaking.*


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 23, 2009)

reaper said:


> You are right. NREMT certifies that you passed a test.



In Pennsylvania, you don't get your state EMT-P card unless you complete the National Registry exam and become NREMT-P.


----------

